
Baseline Security Guidelines (BSG) and More Than 5000 Objects in MOSP - cedricbonhomme
https://objects.monarc.lu/object/view/5112
======
cedricbonhomme
Source code of MOSP: [https://github.com/CASES-
LU/MOSP](https://github.com/CASES-LU/MOSP)

